# our x-mas experience



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

hmm I wanna share with you the x-mas experience lived last year.
We moved to another city by november 2006 and my fiance and I wanted to celebrate with Lois our first x-mas together (I lived with lois in madrid before moving at another house)

So, we bought her 2 toys and we wraped the toys with x-mas paper and we gave the gifts to lois.

well.. Lois had all the gifts around her, she pee because of the happiness 
hehehe!!! aww lois.. hehehe


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder what Christmas will be like this year with having a puppy. I can remember when Beau and Katie were puppies they tried to pull the tree down. Luckily the hubby caught it. Then we put fishing line and tied it to the wall. Bama loves to chase the cats and so I can just see them running under it and Bama trying to follow them. LOL


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is very sweet. It is always a nice thing to include your dogs in your holiday festivities, sometimes I think they enjoy it more than we do.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

yes, hehehe, they love x-mas too 
and well, Lois is my everything and I use to include her in almost all my life hehe
We celebrated her first b-day, I brought cured ham and I cut few pieces and finally I put one candle hehehe I blew the candle hehehehe.
I am very happy to be by her side.


----------

